# ICC Promo Codes. Do you have any?



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any promo codes for the ICC website? I am going to be purchasing a new cycle of code books and any codes would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Only discount I am aware of is the one that comes with being a member.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I get my ipc books from my local contractors school for 96 bucks. Am i over paying?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I get my ipc books from my local contractors school for 96 bucks. Am i over paying?


 Depends on which book you're getting, but chances are-Yes.

The UA and the Michigan Plumbing Mechanical Contractor Assoc sells them, too...but they are always priced higher.

I bought my 2012 Michigan Plumbing code book for $71 plus shipping, directly from ICC.

96 is usually steep unless you bought a commentary.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/icc.ipc.2012.pdf

You can print it Maryland adopted it so it's now law.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Depends on which book you're getting, but chances are-Yes.
> 
> The UA and the Michigan Plumbing Mechanical Contractor Assoc sells them, too...but they are always priced higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just get my codebook from the apprenticeship school. Actually haven't bought one since the 03 code cycle. I'll be buying the 15 with commentary as soon as its released.


----------

